# Help in preparation to commence regular preaching



## Ben_Ives (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello,

My minister has asked me to commence preaching regularly on alternate Sunday evenings (Commencing 11/1/15). While I do feel reasonably confident to go ahead and do this, and I'm very much looking forward to this as its been a big desire to do this for about 20 years, I have little to no experience. That said I have been under good preaching for many years and heard quite a few very good preachers in my time.

I've emailed my tutor from the College I did my diploma through in Northern Ireland, and asked him for some literature on preparing sermons and preaching, and as he is on holidays he is probably too busy to reply at the moment.

I've been asked to preach on Titus and the qualifications of an elder, so I've read and taken notes on Hodge's commentary on the WCF chapters 30 and 31. I'm reading through Calvin’s commentary on Titus. But there seems like such a huge wealth on information, and I'm also preparing for College also with some pre-reading so I don't want to spend over 25 hours preparing. I've already spend about 4 hours.

Some of the best sermons I've heard is really enhanced by excellent delivery, and interesting content aimed at making the message so plain that it is irrefutable.

As I'm able to basically commence a series on this subject, I was thinking one message as an introduction to the office of elders in a Presbyterian church, which will lead to an explanation of the finer details of the differences between, 'teaching elders', and 'ruling elders', and their Biblical warrant and a bit of a defence of the Presbyterian system, which could give me an opportunity to denounce the RC system and speak on perhaps some of the draw-backs of congregationalism.

I would also include the duties of elders obviously, then embark on the qualifications themselves and expound on that I suppose.

I've done a lot of Biblical study, and I must have a reasonable ability in this area as I got a distinction in my diploma and I was told that, 'very few' people get that.. But I've never actually prepared a sermon before!

Should I just treat it as if I'm preparing an essay on the subject? I want each message to include some practical advice, and some gospel warnings. As I said, I've heard a lot of preaching in my time, and always desired to do this, and now I'm being given my chance (since I have a qualification now), but I'd like a bit of advice and pointers please from some people who might care to offer some thoughts and encouragement.

Anyone have any small books on preaching and/or elder qualifications? I do have the predecessor to the puritan hard-drive, the set of DVD's so I have plenty of books, so if anyone wants to refer me to something, or to recommend something else to download it would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Jack K (Jan 2, 2015)

Essays inform, but sermons also compel. Your goal should be not only to educate the congregation, but also to motivate them through the Word.

Pray like never before. Strive more to speak clearly than to speak profoundly. Let yourself be taught from the passage, and then preach out of the overflow of what you have learned. You'll do fine.

As for books on preaching, it sounds like you have a pretty good handle on the scholarly side of things but may benefit from something like _Saving Eutychus_.


----------



## py3ak (Jan 2, 2015)

_How Sermons Work_ by David Murray is an easy read that covers a lot of basic points rather well.

I am looking forward to reading Alec Motyer's _Preaching?: Simple Teaching on Simply Preaching_, as I suspect it will be very good.

Remembering that you are bringing God's word to God's people will remind you that you can only preach properly by faith. It will also remind you that you don't matter: you are not preaching to serve yourself in any way. Being at ease will help you to speak naturally. Pronouncing words clearly, and having some variety in your delivery (not all one volume or speed) is helpful for communicating. But don't be so loud or slow as to be painful, nor so quiet or quick as to be unintelligible. Those are some of the general principles I have to bear in mind, at any rate.


----------



## Ben_Ives (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you for your encouragement and advice, I'll take it on board. Its good to remember that I'm not there to present myself (obviously). I remember what it was like to first hear really good preaching after being inside places which were completely focused on modern day speaking in tongues / prophecy and giving of words of knowledge. For the first part of my christian walk I was making do with listening to that nonsense where the preaching of the word was second place. But when I finally came under solid strong preaching I was blown away by the depth. I would really like to speak in a way that will totally captivate others the way I was when I first came under great preaching. 

I just pray that God uses me in the lives of others to bless them with a closer walk and understanding of the things of God. I really hope I wont be boring.

Thanks again for your help


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jan 3, 2015)

Don't forget to read that little but very important homiletic resource, "Of the Publick Preaching of the Word" in the Westminster Directory for Public Worship. Very clear, very brief, and very instructive.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 3, 2015)

Preachers and Preaching by Lloyd-Jones is an excellent work. It was his lectures to Westminster Seminary converted into a book. You don't have to agree with everything he writes but he does get at some very important considerations.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 3, 2015)

Rev. Todd Ruddell said:


> Don't forget to read that little but very important homiletic resource, "Of the Publick Preaching of the Word" in the Westminster Directory for Public Worship. Very clear, very brief, and very instructive.



What he said. And read Murray's book (mentioned above). Lloyd Jones is very good, but start with Murray. 

Bear in mind Baxter's statement that he preached "as never sure to preach again, and as a dying man to dying men." 

I often pray through this beautiful hymn (penned by 18th century minister John Berridge) before I preach:


The means of grace are in my hand
The blessing is at God’s command
Who must the work fulfill;
And though I read, and watch and pray,
Yet here the Lord directs my way
And worketh all things still.

I cannot speak a proper word,
Nor think aright, but from the Lord
Preparing heart and tongue;
In nature I can see no good,
But all my good proceeds from God,
And does to grace belong.

I see it now, and do confess
My utter need of Jesus’ grace,
And of His Spirit’s light;
I beg his kind and daily care;
O Lord, my heart and tongue prepare
To think and speak aright.

Prepare my heart to love thee well,
And love Thy truth which doth excel,
And love thy children dear;
Instruct me how to live by faith,
And feel the virtue of Thy death,
And find Thy presence near.

Prepare my tongue to pray and praise,
To speak of providential ways,
And heavenly truth unfold;
To strengthen well a feeble soul,
Correct the wanton, rouse the dull,
And silence sinners bold.

Grace to you as you proclaim the excellencies of him who has called you out of darkness into his marvellous light.


----------



## Abeard (Jan 3, 2015)

I've heard good things about Pierre Marcel's book "Relevance of Preaching"

Also can't go wrong with Samuel Miller's book on the ruling elder. He discusses the warrant, nature and duties of the elder.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jan 4, 2015)

It strikes me as rather odd that for your first ever sermons you want to teach ecclesiology.

This is all well and good, but I really think you should begin a series of basic expository messages where you study, expound, and proclaim the word of God, and exalt Christ.

Just my two cents, may the Lord bless you.


----------



## whirlingmerc (Jan 4, 2015)

A pastor will worship his way through a really good truth drenched god glorifying sermon.
Which is more than an essay is typically.

It would be good also to pick something uplifting and helpful to that congregation so start with the choice of sermon series
maybe pick something not too long that you can do and move on from there.

Also decide if you will be taking questions, having a short discussion following the sermon since it is night, or not.
You can do it either way.


short subjects might include
- the servant songs of Isaiah
- the first 8 Psalms
- the book of Ruth
- the book of Jude, Philemon or Titus
or you can pick various topics of your choice... maybe ask for ideas from the elders as input, not necessarily
absolutely going with those choices but to take them under advisement as possibilities


you can make sermons self contained by doing 
- a character study 
- an individual Psalm
- a topic
- those might help visitors if the sermon is self contained not requiring they heard what lead up to it


----------



## Ben_Ives (Jan 4, 2015)

JonathanHunt said:


> It strikes me as rather odd that for your first ever sermons you want to teach ecclesiology.
> 
> This is all well and good, but I really think you should begin a series of basic expository messages where you study, expound, and proclaim the word of God, and exalt Christ.
> 
> Just my two cents, may the Lord bless you.



Yes I agree, its been quite daunting. After talking with my minister again yesterday, it’s clearer now that he wants me to preach through the book of Titus, and include reference to the qualifications of an elder as it comes up in due course. I thought he wanted me to specifically address the subject of the qualifications of an elder, seeing as I'm seeking to become a teaching elder. However that’s not to be a specific emphasis from the outset. He wants me to base my preaching on the text.

His advice was to read through the text 5 times and see what stands out on its own, and then seek out through commentaries what the Holy Spirit has revealed to other men from the same text. There is no, 'end-date' set for this series, so I can preach 10 or 20 messages on Titus. Just saying that is a bit overwhelming, as I haven't even done 1 yet!!

I have read through , "Of the Publick Preaching of the Word" in the Westminster Directory for Public Worship - Many thanks to those who recommended it above. That has greatly assisted me, and given me a good focus. Thank you for your help and input everyone its all been great.

This is exactly what I've wanted to do for the majority of my life, and I believe I'm called of God to do. I feel I have the Lord's commission to do this for Him. So all your help is invaluable. I'm going to turn to the other texts recommended and read through those also as time permits.

I'm a lot happier now having read through, "Of the Publick Preaching of the Word" in the Westminster Directory for Public Worship, thanks again.


----------



## Ben_Ives (Jan 4, 2015)

reaganmarsh said:


> Rev. Todd Ruddell said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget to read that little but very important homiletic resource, "Of the Publick Preaching of the Word" in the Westminster Directory for Public Worship. Very clear, very brief, and very instructive.
> ...




Thank you, a really lovely hymn


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 4, 2015)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Preachers and Preaching by Lloyd-Jones is an excellent work.


I second this. Very helpful indeed.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes, isn't that a wonderful hymn? It's been a real blessing to me. I first read it in the Chapel Library booklet What Does It Mean to Preach Christ? What Does It Mean To Preach Christ - Chapel Library

Dr. Murray's book may be purchased from Amazon or downloaded freely at http://servantofmessiah.org/wp-cont...2/11/How-Sermons-Work-Preparing-to-Preach.pdf It really is simple but helpful. 

It sounds like your minister is giving you some more clarification as to what he's asking of you, which is always a good thing. Remember: Scripture must drive the sermon, so let the point of the passage be the point of the preaching. Point to Christ as the faithful One, the fulfillment of all the promises, the obedient One where we've gone astray. Let Jesus be the hero of every sermon. Give the practical applications which arise naturally from the text. Above all else let the text have its work in your own heart. As God corrects, convicts, and comforts you from the plain sense of his word, take careful note of it for this is the road you seek to lead your people upon; let your preaching flow from that. Head, heart, hands. 

You'll be in my prayers, and I for one will be interested to hear how things go. Hope this helps, brother. 

Grace to you.


----------



## Ben_Ives (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank you Rev. Reagan Marsh,

I've been doing a lot of study on Titus and have some good material and points I think. I plan on recording the sermon and I'll post a link here to an audio file if anyone is interested in hearing it.

I do have another question though, my readings of the text have led me to ponder the size and geography of the Island of Crete at the time of Paul's letter.

I've probably spent too long already trying to research this and had absolutely no success, maybe someone on here might have a better idea.

Paul gave instructions to Titus to ordain elders in every city in Crete, and then to meet with him in Nicopolis at winter.

So I am just trying to determine the size of Titus' job, and the time in which he had to perform it. My point being that as Titus was going around the cities of Crete, distributing Paul's letter to him with its instructions on elders, based on the amount of places he had to visit and the time period he had to do it in, I'm trying to determine what level of scrutiny Titus would have had to have made personality, on these prospective elders?

Calvin says that Pauls evident open letter to Titus, was making it public knowledge of Titus's authority in the church to ordain qualified elders, and that Pauls instructions as to who should be qualified: would have not been to correct Titus in ordaining people previously who were not up to the standard, but to authenticate and validate Titus' decision making which he was already conducting, as his authority was under attack. Hence Titus being able to produce this letter from Paul to him and distribute it would have validated everything he was already doing.

I can perhaps imagine an initial letter from Titus to Paul possibly in some concern about being undermined, and stating he had been questioned as to his authority, and seeking help. Perhaps Paul's letter to Titus was a reply, in which he states:

Titus 1:4 To Titus, mine own son after the common faith: Grace, mercy, and peace, from God the Father and the Lord Jesus Christ our Saviour.

Titus 1:5 For this cause left I thee in Crete, that thou shouldest set in order the things that are wanting, and ordain elders in every city, as I had appointed thee: 

Of course this is speculation, but my question is - how long after Titus would have received this letter, would he have had time to distribute it to all the cities in Crete, and then depart for Nicopolis? Surely if Crete was sizeable and Titus had 8 months to go to what 3,7,14 cities or towns (who knows???) and pick out elders from those towns?

The only bit of historical information I have been able to find out about Crete was that it was one of 4 major wine exporters to Rome during this period, so there must have been a lot of wine industry.

Of course there is a lesson I want to bring out of all this, that Titus was in fact distributing scripture in his letter from Paul to him, and the churches of Crete on receiving the scriptures had God's authority which was more weighty that the personal decision making of Titus, as we still have God's word in the form of Paul's letter to Titus today, and it still bears the authority of God.

But I'm still just trying to research the whole thing, so does anyone know how big a place Crete was at the time.. how many cities, and who could possibly know how many churches in each city anyway. But the point is, the distribution of God's word having an impact.

Any other thoughts anyone?


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm actually going through a book right now called "The Elders Of The Church" by Lawrence R. Eyres. It is a small book (69 pages), and its from the Presbyterian and Reformed Publishing Co.


----------



## Ben_Ives (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello,

I was very negative about this sermon at first, because I had a lot of trouble actually delivering it. But after hearing the recording I'm a bit more happy about it. Could some people please listen to it and provide some critical feedback please? 

I had my unsaved mother in the meeting, and I had designed the sermon with that in mind also, along with other people I knew would be there and listening. 

The sermon didn't go strictly to plan but it still followed the outline I had layed out. Please provide me with some feedback, I'll include the link here:

https://soundcloud.com/ben-ives-2/ben-ives-titus-sermon-1


----------



## Ben_Ives (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello,

The following link is part 2 if anyone is interested. After preaching my last message, I was asked by a minister from another congregation within our denomination to preach a Sunday morning sermon, which was video taped, and I am awaiting a copy of that.

That morning message was on 25/1/15, however the link below leads to an audio of the evening message. My minister said I was a lot more, 'lucid'. My minister did take issue wityh me after the sermon on interpretation of the words of Paul in Titus 1:3 

Titus 1:3 But hath in due times manifested his word through preaching, which is committed unto me according to the commandment of God our Saviour; 

He said I wasn't strictly correct in saying that, "preaching" is the equivalent of prophesying in the old testament, and that Paul was referring to HIS preaching from which we get the word of God from, and not, 'preaching' generally.

I have rebutted him on this point and said that, 'preaching' as described by Paul in Titus 1:3 is referring to, "preaching generally" as well as to the preaching of Paul. Paul's letters are not limited to preaching, but include revelation. My minister I think was saying that what Paul was referring to was excusively HIS preaching ALONE, and NOT preaching generally, which all ministers participate in and indeed anyone who does communicate the gospel audibly.

Could I please get some feedback on this point? And perhaps if anyone would like to listen to this sermon I would really appreciate some feedback please!

Thank you,

https://soundcloud.com/ben-ives-2/ben-ives-titus-sermon-2


----------



## Jack K (Jan 27, 2015)

I haven't been able to listen yet, but I feel safe in suggesting that you generally should resist the urge to rebut your pastor when he corrects your sermon points. You _want_ him to correct you. This is to your benefit, for your learning. So when he does this, even if you think he is wrong, the best response probably is not to launch into rebuttal but rather to listen well, thank him, and promise to take a closer look at the issue.


----------



## Ben_Ives (Jan 27, 2015)

Jack K said:


> I haven't been able to listen yet, but I feel safe in suggesting that you generally should resist the urge to rebut your pastor when he corrects your sermon points. You _want_ him to correct you. This is to your benefit, for your learning. So when he does this, even if you think he is wrong, the best response probably is not to launch into rebuttal but rather to listen well, thank him, and promise to take a closer look at the issue.



Hi Jack K,

Thanks, my minister is an example of what every pastor should be like I believe as far as character, and being a pastor of peoples souls. He is a very loving man and probably my best friend actually. I did actually feel a bit regretful saying I rebutted him on here, it sounds a bit like a, 'head-but'. It probably not even right to question his opinion on here the way I have, I've expressed it exceptionally poorly actually.

Actually, after my sermon he did mention to me his concern, and we do differ doctrinally in a couple of very minor issues. I feel very strongly that 1 Cor 13:


1 Corinthians 13:10 But when that which is perfect is come, then that which is in part shall be done away. 

Is referring to the completed canon of scripture, and that we ought to be able to categorically say that ALL speaking in tongues today is of the devil without exception. His position is that unless any speaking in tongues is in accordance with scripture, which is it must be interpreted, it should not be heard in the church. So to me he leaves the door ajar, although I would say he is as opposed to speaking in tongues as I am in the form which takes place in Pentecostal churches, yet his method of dealing with the issue is to say that its not occurring in the Biblical framework as set out in Corinthians and that any speaking in tongues has to happen at home, and would go so far as to say that, speaking in tongues at your house is of no spiritual benefit to the person doing it. He thinks prophecy and words of knowledge may in fact be manifested in some form through the preaching of God's word. 

Because of pathetic Pentecostal teaching at the church I went to when I was 16, I rejected the message I heard (which did not include the gospel) and promptly went out into the world and lost my innocence and became polluted by the world, and never came under strong gospel preaching until I had been severely tarnished by worldly ways, and became a convert at 21.

My uncle and auntie are Pentecostal, and I hate the charismatic / Pentecostal movement with an absolute disgust, as when I was 16, they hoped to get me to speak in tongues instead of giving me the gospel. I am highly offensive as opposed to being defensive in regard to Pentecostalism, because of being hurt by sin and getting life long scars to my soul.

So I really clarified to my minister my position, and I have re-listened to my sermon, and I did say (in reference to my previous post which you have replied to), " 'preaching' the word of God from the Bible", in relation to Titus 1:3. 

The 'rebuttal', was: when I got home I thought at length about what he said, and I restated my position as being correct and affirmed this by sending him an Sms, which was the form of my "rebuttal", for want of a better word. He and I are great friends, and I am very open to him, he is more like an actual dad to me than my real father in terms of paternal care, and that's the honest truth. We have had many many discussions about many things, and it has not affected our relationship in any way. I was in fact over at his house to watch fireworks on Monday evening just past as we celebrate Australia Day on 26th Jan each year, and he never mentioned my Sms to him.

So I don't feel I am really, 'talking behind his back', he knows I care about him like my own dad. But please, if you have time listen to my sermon and/or tell me what your view is of Titus 1:3 in regards to, 'preaching'.


----------

